# KDM loads fine startx goes blank screen



## Nikos Dimitriou (Feb 7, 2018)

I am having trouble starting X by using startx command from console but I can start X just fine when using the kdm command form the same console or any other console as well.
When using startx my system goes to blank screen with no mouse cusror. I can switch to tty (Ctrl+F1) and then reboot. That's my only option. When I use kdm comand, X loads kdm and i can select either gnome or kde or any other WM.

I will provide as much as information about my configuration

X58B-A2 ECS 1.0 MOBO
CPU Core i7 920 @ 2.66
12 GB RAM DDR3
NVIDIA Palit GT630 2048MB PCI-e 16

when trying to start X with startx command it returns that X server disabled for display :0
and Xorg.0.log closes normally without any errors. Another annoying issue is that i can can't switch back to X from the console since i have started X by kdm command, the system freezes.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 7, 2018)

Nikos Dimitriou said:


> Another annoying issue is that i can can't switch back to X from the console since i have started X by kdm command, the system freezes.


Don't set a VESA mode when also using NVIDIA's driver. The combination is very buggy and sometimes doesn't work well together. So remove or comment allscreens_flags="MODE_361" in /etc/rc.conf for now and check if it works better without it.

~/.xinitrc should just have

```
exec /usr/local/bin/startkde
```
 It's a bit odd to try to run kdm from it.


----------

